
Chrome: 50 releases and counting - rayshan
https://chrome.googleblog.com/2016/04/chrome-50-releases-and-counting.html
======
pfg
Slightly OT: I wish more projects with a rapid release cycle would adopt
CalVer (calendar-based versioning, like Ubuntu).

I find they're much easier to parse for humans, and the semantics are just
fine for projects such as Chrome and Firefox.

------
wyldfire
> 9.1 Billion: forms and passwords automatically filled each month ...

I simultaneously love and and terrified by chrome's capability to store and
sync my passwords to all the websites I log into. It sucks when you use
another browser: only by repeatedly typing the password(s) can I train myself
to recall it. It's fantastic on all of the devices I use Chrome on. And I'm
placing absolutely enormous trust in Google that's probably pretty risky for
many reasons.

Yes, I acknowledge that there are other solutions available as plugins and
whatnot. It's just too remarkably convenient to keep using the builtin
solution.

~~~
pfg
You can actually set a passphrase that's used to encrypt all synchronized
items, before they're being sent to Google[1].

[1]:
[https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1181035?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1181035?hl=en)

------
xg15
I find out interesting that they got the numbers for pages viewed and password
forms filled in: I would think that those activities only involve the client
side and should not hit the google backend at all. So those stats would have
to be gathered by chrome and sent back to google at some point.

(Unless they are approximate numbers)

I'm aware that complaining about this when using Chrome is like complaining
about wet feet when you go diving in the ocean, but just out of couriosity: Is
there a list of things that chrome keeps statistics about and a way to access
those statistics?

~~~
pfg
I'm guessing this is part of the telemetry Chrome gathers. IIRC when you first
install Chrome, there's an opt-in (or opt-out) where it asks the user whether
sending usage information to Google is okay. Firefox does something similar.

The total on that page is either the number from their telemetry or an
approximation based on those numbers and the size of their user base.

------
elcapitan
I don't know if Chrome was the first or one of the first desktop apps to do
that, but they really brought a breakthrough in continuous updates, and it
would be totally worth that even if we wouldn't use Chrome itself anymore.
Crazy times when we had to manually update all the time from Firefox
3.whatever to 3.whateverelse to get some minor improvement in functionality
plus 10 new things breaking until the next update. I used to keep the last
couple of versions of Firefox in my Apps folder just in case.

------
tracker1
Now, if they'd only enable extensions for android versions... so that
ublock/ghostery could work...

